# DAA...it works.



## Diesel618 (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried this stuff out in my PCT for my last cycle and I ran it all the way up until my current cycle. I had a hormone panel taken week1 of PCT, week 4 of PCT and then pre-cycle which was 8 weeks removed from PCT.

My T levels were 121 after my cycle, 545 after PCT, and they were up just above 700 before I started this cycle. I don't have the sheet in front of me but free test went up at pretty much the same rate.

I'm not sure if that was just my body doing its thing according to nature, or if the DAA helped, but that's a pretty quick improvement in my eyes. It will definately be apart of all my PCT's and OCT's in the future. It was kind of pricey but worth it in my oppinion.


----------



## Rodja (Jan 21, 2011)

Was it bulk or a specific brand?


----------



## jongrillon (Jan 21, 2011)

How do you check for you T levels?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just ordered the DAA Pure by performance edge I think they're called. I was venturing all over to wal-marts and vitamin shoppes and couldn't find it anywhere so I just went for the first site that looked reliable.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 21, 2011)

Definitely works, and a staple for me in PCT. 

TCG-1 (DAA)


----------



## OMEGAx (Jan 23, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Definitely works, and a staple for me in PCT.
> 
> TCG-1 (DAA)




nice!


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 23, 2011)

It works for me...I use DAA in every pct..I get the bulk powder from nutra planet...


----------



## Hubauer (Jan 23, 2011)

probably won't have any effect if your test levels are normal, right?


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 24, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> probably won't have any effect if your test levels are normal, right?




It should work whether you have normal test levels or not, it works with cholesterol to convert to more test.  I have used it in pct and standalone, really shines in pct, I used tcf-1, easy to dose in the liquid form, tastes pretty good, and made my libido skyrocket, no pun intended.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 24, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> probably won't have any effect if your test levels are normal, right?



Some information on DAA (TCF-1) from our home site 
As far as we know, TCF-1 is the only bio-available,* naturally occurring amino acid shown to have such a profound effect on total testosterone levels in healthy men. *(1-3) As you can see from the graph above TCF-1 is a powerful LH booster, but it’s not the primary mechanism of how TCF-1 increases testosterone – it’s something else, something much more interesting.

TCF-1 directly up-regulates the most important factor in testosterone creation – cholesterol transfer. 

The study was done on healthy men, in other words, yes it will boost testosterone if you have normal testosterone levels.

You can read more here, just click on the science tab.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 24, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> probably won't have any effect if your test levels are normal, right?



My natural test levels float around the 1300 level with my free test always above the range my doc has.  DAA definitely has a profound effect on my test levels (or so I think).  I've never gotten bloodwork done, but either way it helps me out in the gym.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Some information on DAA (TCF-1) from our home site
> As far as we know, TCF-1 is the only bio-available,* naturally occurring amino acid shown to have such a profound effect on total testosterone levels in healthy men. *(1-3) As you can see from the graph above TCF-1 is a powerful LH booster, but it???s not the primary mechanism of how TCF-1 increases testosterone ??? it???s something else, something much more interesting.
> 
> TCF-1 directly up-regulates the most important factor in testosterone creation ??? cholesterol transfer.
> ...



Appreciate you posting that, who knows I may get some bulk of TCF-1 for my PCT as it seems to be a perfect add-on.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe so, there is just too much feedback on how much quicker people are recovering in PCT with the addition of DAA (TCF-1). I would like to see blood work from someone who is on TRT/HRT using DAA, that would be interesting.


----------



## T H E O R E M (Jan 25, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I would like to see blood work from someone who is on TRT/HRT using DAA, that would be interesting.



x2


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 26, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I believe so, there is just too much feedback on how much quicker people are recovering in PCT with the addition of DAA (TCF-1). I would like to see blood work from someone who is on TRT/HRT using DAA, that would be interesting.


 
Ill be getting blood work done soon. Im goin to run a cycle very soon, so pre blood work, maybe middle of cycle and of course after pct ill be getting it done. Not exactly what your looking for, but it should be interesting. Ill be using DAA ( TCf-1 ) and the Testosterone Recovery Stack for my pct. Dont know about adding hcg on cycle or serm after...


----------



## ryansm (Jan 26, 2011)

^^^Good to hear, pleas post your results


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ill be getting blood work done soon. Im goin to run a cycle very soon, so pre blood work, maybe middle of cycle and of course after pct ill be getting it done. Not exactly what your looking for, but it should be interesting. Ill be using DAA ( TCf-1 ) and the Testosterone Recovery Stack for my pct. Dont know about adding hcg on cycle or serm after...



I used the trs and tcf-1 after a dermacrine cycle, no blood work but I will say the boys recovered great, size came back very fast, libido was huge, too bad I'm small but thats besides the point its about the motion of the ocean not the size of the ship right?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jan 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> My natural test levels float around the 1300 level with my free test always above the range my doc has. DAA definitely has a profound effect on my test levels (or so I think). I've never gotten bloodwork done, but either way it helps me out in the gym.


 

no homo but....DAMN. God blessed you my man.


----------



## Rodja (Jan 28, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> no homo but....DAMN. God blessed you my man.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 28, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> no homo but....DAMN. God blessed you my man.



Lucky Bastard.

I actually can thank DAA for the ressurection of my libido when it was crushed by Clomid. Brought me back to full gear and pout a smile on my face!


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

whoah


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

whoah n


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

asd


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

dp


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

dpo


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

6


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

7


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

8


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

9


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

10


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

11


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

12


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

13


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

14


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

15


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

16


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

17


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

18


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

19


----------



## dsg03bullitt (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry i have Down syndrome...dont make fun


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 6, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> no homo but....DAMN. God blessed you my man.



I agree but it's nothing compared to just 300mg of test a week


----------



## 1Fast400 (Feb 7, 2011)

You can buy 100g of the stuff for 8 bucks. For that cheap, worth trying


----------

